# Software for resizing



## Smitty37 (Aug 28, 2011)

What is a decent low cost program for resizing photos files.


----------



## witz1976 (Aug 28, 2011)

fotosizer....nice and free


----------



## tim self (Aug 28, 2011)

http://www.faststone.org/FSResizerDetail.htm  Free download


----------



## Crashmph (Aug 28, 2011)

irfanview is also really nice and simple to use.
http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 28, 2011)

Another free one is Gimp with lots of photo editing as well.

http://www.gimp.org/


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Thanks*

I'm sure I'll be able to find one there that will work for me.


----------



## paramount Pen (Aug 28, 2011)

This is what I use.

http://bluefive.pair.com/pixresizer.htm


----------



## juteck (Aug 28, 2011)

Image Re-sizer for Windows -- adds a re-size option to the right-click menu:

http://imageresizer.codeplex.com/


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 28, 2011)

juteck said:


> Image Re-sizer for Windows -- adds a re-size option to the right-click menu:
> 
> http://imageresizer.codeplex.com/



This one is very simple to use..... If you use MS Windows.


----------



## JimMc7 (Aug 28, 2011)

I like Google's free Picasa software for organizing photos and Picasa has a re-sizing function, too (File, Export Picture to Folder... and select a size).


----------



## t001xa22 (Aug 28, 2011)

Smitty, I have been using "Shrink Pic" for a while now. It lays in the task bar, idle if you desire it to be. When you are ready to shrink some pics, enable it, and it will shrink pics for web use, email, etc.; it's automatic. Later, when done, you can idle it again. It has worked great for me.


----------



## EarlD (Aug 28, 2011)

Just to give you another choice...Google Picasa and it's free.  It does a decent job of cropping, adjusting the color balance, etc.  After I've cropped my photos I can then select the ones I want and click on file\Export Picture to Folder.  Then I select to resize to 800 pixels and it copies the resized photos to a new folder.  Then I upload these to Photo Bucket and use a direct link in forum messages to display them.  The reader doesn't have to click on a thumbnail and then click to exit the thumbnail.
Hope this helps.
EarlD


----------



## Sylvanite (Aug 28, 2011)

While there are many free tools that will resize photos, I haven't found any that do as good a job as Photoshop Elements - except possibly for the Gimp.  Most resampling algorithms soften an image considerably, even when shrinking a photo.  Photoshop and the Giimp will allow you to choose a better algorithm, and to resharpen the pic afterwards.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 28, 2011)

Sylvanite said:


> While there are many free tools that will resize photos, I haven't found any that do as good a job as Photoshop Elements - except possibly for the Gimp.  Most resampling algorithms soften an image considerably, even when shrinking a photo.  Photoshop and the Giimp will allow you to choose a better algorithm, and to resharpen the pic afterwards.
> 
> Regards,
> Eric



I agree with this. Most of the free software does shrink the photo, but does it at the expense of quality. 

Photoshop and Gimp does have a steep learning curve. But are going to be better at retaining quality. If you up for purchasing a consumer version you might try Photoshop Elements or Corel's PaintShop Photo Pro (It is on sale at Corel's website for $30 bucks). Both are reasonably priced and will retain the quality of the image.


----------



## Linarestribe (Aug 29, 2011)

If you have a Mac, Automator works great. Here is a tutorial on it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7p081Ui9WY


----------

